#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Very demotivated and confused!!

## ajita

Hey Guys,

I'm sort of new here and this is my first post/thread. I want to introduce myself first: My name is Ajit Krisshna, and I'm a 3rd year engineering student in MSRIT, Bangalore, studying Electronics and Communication engineering, Recently, I have been thinking a lot about my future and career. My academics have always been really good. FOr instance, in 10th, I scored 91% in ICSE and in 12th, 95% in ISC. In fact I was placed 2nd in all of Bangalore for my performance in the ISC exams. Also, my CGPA is 9.5/10. Summer of 2011, I interned at Technophilia systems in the robotics field for 2 weeks and soon after I undertook a German language course for 1 month. It was then that I began to think about further studies and my achievements so far. I haven't really accomplished anything in the non-academic area. I'm currently working on a project in IISC, which is to do with unmanned aerial vehicles. I also started preparing for GRE just a week ago. 

My plan is to apply to the top 20 universities in the world for electrical and computer science engineering. What I'm not sure about is whether I'm worthy enough to apply to these universities with my current achievements, or my resume'. I'm not trying to think pessimistically but I'm trying to look at it realistically because I have absolutely no research experience. I know for a fact that universities hold factors like research, work experience, LORs, SOPs with a high value. Perhaps even higher than academic accolades and achievements. 

Today, I stumbled upon various blogs about many IITians and NITians who have numerous lists of academic and research achievements and my heart sank deeper and deeper after reading every blog. Yes, I know what you're going to say "You should have joined an IIT!!". The fact remains, however, that I was never really thrilled about IITs and I failed to see the credibility that underlays the prestigious institution. Anyway, what's done is done. I didn't bother studying to get into any of the IITs or NITs. 

A few weeks ago, I spoke to a professor in my department, who is currently doing research on Image Processing. He's been guiding me ever since. According to him, colleges like MSRIT ( which is the 3rd best in Bangalore), although renowned, are not places of ongoing research (any research for that matter). When I asked him about my chances of getting into an 'IVY league' school for M.S/M.Tech, he immediately shunned the idea and suggested that I aim for a Masters in IIT. He goes on to say that admission into PhD programs in IVY league schools would be more possible with an IIT degree. Am I ready to study for a min. of 5 years more? I don't know and frankly the idea of that doesn't thrill me too much. I digress. He usually picks about 10 of the brightest students of 6th semester ECE students to work on a research paper and submit it at an international conference. 

So, what do I need to do in this year and the next, for me to gain some credibility and hopefully get admitted in a Top 20 university??? Oh, and you can be assured that I will do well in GRE and TOEFL.





  Similar Threads: English grammar for the utterly confused ebook free download pdf I Am Confused On Which Specialization To Choose In MBA After Computer Engineer? Confused about BITS vs NIT? Find answers here. confused to select engineering colleges in bangalore??? Confused about paper presentaion

----------


## nikhil.atmc

Hi Amit, looking at ur performance so far and that u are confident to get a good score in gre let me re assure u are eligible for the ivy league universities.

Also as suggested bu ur teacher that it's Breyer to do m tech from kit,s and then go for phd from the ivy universities.....I some how don't agree...in my opinion if you want to study abroad the best time is after ur engineering is over ...work hard for ur gre . In case u are not selected in the best universities in us u still can look at options in uk or Australia for ur masters as most of the universities are better than iit,s. And u get that international edge.

And to remind you ...not even a single iit,s got ranked among the top 500 in the world.....so u have 499 universities before u plan for ur m tech from iit,s.

Nothing against iit,s but as u have decided to study abroad ....it make sense to work hard and do proper research on the same.

No need to be demotivated ....things will fall in place...u are a good student...

Cheers

----------


## byomkesh_bakshi

[MENTION=33175]ajita[/MENTION] - how u doin buddy...

Very well put together by [MENTION=33277]nikhil.atmc[/MENTION] above..

yes when you have 499 univs ahead of you and when you want to go abroad, then it makes sense to study hard for your GRE and go to the Ivy league universities...

Dont get demotivated. You are an excellent student and will go great in your life..  :D:

----------


## vrishtisingh

Hi.. Ajita
If your aim is fixed, you have to crack the GRE/TOFEL
then just go for it without seeing back
You have alot of achievements in your such younger age, see them, recall them whenever you feel disappointed.........
Do your best....GOD will do the rest.......
Work is in your hand.........Don't bother about the results......
Hard work always pays..........
So be optimistic...........believe in your mind
You can do it, you will do it, as you achieved so many achievements in your past..........Just stick on your practice and preparation...........
Think only.........you can do, you will do..........you have to search how you will do..........
Never think.............whether you will succeed or not...what will happen , if i could not do that............

So stop worrying all the things....................And go for your preparation.......
All the best.............Wish you all the success.......God will bless you.........keep smiling always and be cool always........

----------


## ajita

*nikhil.atmc* , *byomkesh_bakshi,* *vrishtisingh* ,

Thanks for the response guys!! You have made me feel good about myself, and I no longer feel dejected and hopeless. Thanks for pointing out the good things in my life. I feel motivated to strive for more, and thanks to you guys, I feel good!!!

----------


## vrishtisingh

Thanks Ajita.........Never lose your hope...........Hope is the life only...........We are always here to motivate and inspire..............even your achievements reveal you as an inspiration for others..............we should get motivated by you..............you are so much intelligent, determined...focused for your goal....you will definitely be a successful personality........

----------


## muskan sidhu

listen dear!!!!!! thikn positive nd do wat ur heart says....
u have a gud backgruond ragarding academics so u dnt need to warry much.....m persuing mah cse from oxford but m nt confused ...c u have 2 take a solid decision for dis but nowwww its d tym to thikn about ur present....tc

----------


## nakulbhardwaj123

hi to all.
 I am Nakul Bhardwaj I need electrical autocad software can any one tell me were I can download it

----------


## Niamh Allan

Hi Amit,
After reading your story I feel you are a very intelligent student. Scoring 91% in ICSE is a great achievement. Scoring 9.5/10 CGPA is another great job done by you. You need to focus on your current goals in order to emerge successful and your present goal is to do well in GRE and TOEFL as well as get admission in top 20 universities. You need not get de-motivated and confused as I am sure your hard work will pave the way for success.

----------

